
21.co: Replace your public email with an inbox that pays you - gk1
https://21.co/
======
jnbiche
I have long thought email should go in this direction. We only need to ask
just a few pennies per message to eliminate spam completely. Also, by setting
a highish fee per email, it's a good way for busy people to filter out all but
the most serious inquiries.

Glad to see someone is doing it.

------
jwilk
Can't tell if it's a joke or not.

~~~
scandox
It's no joke. I've seen a variant of this (or perhaps this) before.

It's paid access of the crudest kind and to be honest it seems to me that it
is designed to fleece people who are borderline mentally ill. I know from
experience that a lot of people suffering from mania fixate on contacting
specific individuals about: business ideas, a book they're writing, a
spiritual/religious idea that needs championing...

I think they would be avid users at this price point.

------
micael_dias
Been a member for a few months and got 2 "emails" for $1 and $0.01. don't get
your expectations up if you're a developer.

------
madamelic
This seems rather useless if I am not given an email address so recruiters
have to pay to say dumb things to me.

------
seanlinehan
Does anybody know what happened with 21's vision of an embeddable mining chip?

[https://medium.com/@21/a-bitcoin-miner-in-every-device-
and-i...](https://medium.com/@21/a-bitcoin-miner-in-every-device-and-in-every-
hand-e315b40f2821)

------
RexetBlell
I used this service a few weeks ago to get a response from a VC that I wanted
to contact, and it worked great! The cool thing is that you pay only if you
get a response.

------
silverfrost
The website seems very light on information about its own service

------
Faint
This is the future of email.

